# Any mixit specialists?



## stevensly (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I've just replaced a mixit cartridge for the tub and the faucet still leaks, although not as much as before.
After researching I found that that valve seat may need replacing. On closer inspection I can see that it is all nicked up therefore the cartridge cannot form a tight seal around it.
I hear these valve seats are replaceable but the drill bit costs like $60. I'd rather pay someone to do this than buy a part that I'll only use once.

Anyone in the Mississauga area want to make some quick cash?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Any plumber on here from Canada what to contact this member, job possibility for you.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

stevensly said:


> Hi all,
> I've just replaced a mixit cartridge for the tub and the faucet still leaks, although not as much as before.
> After researching I found that that valve seat may need replacing. On closer inspection I can see that it is all nicked up therefore the cartridge cannot form a tight seal around it.
> I hear these valve seats are replaceable but the drill bit costs like $60. I'd rather pay someone to do this than buy a part that I'll only use once.
> ...


 
I'm a mixit specialst.

2 jiggers burbon, 1 sweet vermouth. a shake of bitters shake in crushed ice and strain into a tall glass. Drink 6 you won't even know the faucet is dripping. Seriously, mixit is that a brand? If it's an old kohler valvet then that seat is replaceable. Others seat are replaceable but you don't usually find removable seats or grindable seats with cartridges. Maybe a plumber would recommend you replace the unit.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I am from Canada.... about 4 hours from you.... so your cost will be $ 1,200.00 on arrival and about another $ 200.00 for work done plus parts.

The whole thing should run you about $ 1,600.00 ..... if that is fine let me know and I will book you in


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This is a plumbing professional only board. Please visit www.diychatroom.com for help.

This thread has been closed.


----------

